# Hot Jobs



## taylorman (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I would like to know where journalism stands on the available jobs list? What are the jobs where there is less competition? From what I know, mechanical engineering is not in demand at all and it is very difficult to . However, it is on the SOL in almost all states. I've got a degree as a mechanical engineer and have worked as one as well. But I'd pretty much be open to doing anything (legal) to survive for a couple of years. How common / acceptable are mid-life career changes?

I am particularly interested in the mass media industry. 

What are your views?


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

taylorman said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I would like to know where journalism stands on the available jobs list? What are the jobs where there is less competition? From what I know, mechanical engineering is not in demand at all and it is very difficult to . However, it is on the SOL in almost all states. I've got a degree as a mechanical engineer and have worked as one as well. But I'd pretty much be open to doing anything (legal) to survive for a couple of years. How common / acceptable are mid-life career changes?
> 
> ...


Journalism as a career is declining. Get a Certificate 4 in aged care, plenty of work available in that field.


----------

